# table saw choices with mobile base kits?



## jeffsw6 (Oct 28, 2012)

I got two bad R4512 saws and am thinking about returning this second one instead of filing parts down or swapping parts with Ridgid. The caster system on the R4512 is really nice though. Are there better saws that have a similar caster kit available? I have seen some after-market kits for sale but they do not look quite as nice as this one.

I am willing to spend money on a more professional saw. Floor space is my problem. If I had more space I would buy a 52" 3HP saw like Delta, Grizzly, a good brand. I really could use the large fence capacity if the saw was still mobile.

What are my options? 240V electricity is no problem, I will add a receptacle for the saw. It's been on my to-do list anyway.

Thanks

EDIT: I guess people will ask about my use for the saw. I am just a garage DIY guy. I want to build several electronic equipment cases before spring for my business. The savings vs buying the equipment cases from a case manufacturer is quite big. Besides that, your ordinary around-the-house projects. Would like a new desk, maybe some book cases. Most of this I could accomplish with circular saw and miter saw but as you know, the table saw is a more user-friendly tool for certain cuts.


----------



## SuperJETT (Oct 27, 2012)

Family Handyman just had a roundup comparison of portable table saws in last month's or the previous month's issue. I scanned through it but since I don't currently need one didn't pay that much attention. I'll try to flip through it again when I get home this afternoon if you like and give you a quick rundown. I think they tested 6 or 8 and liked most of them but with 1 or 2 standouts.


----------



## jeffsw6 (Oct 28, 2012)

Please do. I went to The Family Handyman web site but I did not see a way to order a back-issue.

Thanks!


----------



## SuperJETT (Oct 27, 2012)

Quick synopsis of their round-up:
Best Overall: Ridgid R4510 (ironic that you have the R4512 problems)
DeWalt DW744XRS and Bosch 4100-09 were next

Best Value: Porter-Cable PCB220TS

They also tested the Craftsman JT2502RC, Rockwell RK7241S, and Ryobi RTS30


----------



## SuperJETT (Oct 27, 2012)

You're welcome I guess.


----------



## jeffsw6 (Oct 28, 2012)

I guess they were looking more at job-site saws. Maybe I should be considering those instead of the slightly bigger saws.


----------



## Carreiro (Dec 20, 2012)

*Table Saw*

I have the older TS3650 that I put an aftermarket rail and fence on and I love it. Not an issue for any cut and extremely accurate with the new fence. I'm not sure about the new one you describe, but if you can get a TS3650 I recommend it. Busybee tools here in Canada still sells it under the Craftex brand - http://www.busybeetools.com/products/TABLESAW-CONTRACTOR-10IN.-1.5HP-CRAFTEX.html


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Usually Handyman isn't too prone for job site they are more directed at DIY and you can get a mobile base for just about any saw. Do a search on the internet I don't remember the names off hand.


----------



## jeffsw6 (Oct 28, 2012)

I've recently learned about the Shop Fox mobile bases. I still have some thinking to do. I am now considering two totally different ways to go.

Cheaper and smaller, I could get a job site saw, such as a DEWALT. Will probably cost under $500 but have pretty small rip capacity. Won't take much floor space when not in use, though!

Bigger and more expensive, I could get as large a saw as I want with the Shop Fox caster-base and extension table support. This has me really tempted to buy a 52" 3HP saw.

I am going to wait until after the holiday to decide. There are too many shoppers in stores now anyway!


----------

